# New Campsite In S.e London / Kent



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Whenever we go to the continent we usually stop in London / Kent for a day or two at either end to visit friends and relatives. Abbey Wood is in a great position for us but is not always available.

I was searching for other campsites and came across an ideal one for us on UK campsites. It's called Woollett Hall Farm and it's on the North Cray Road between Sidcup and Bexley, easily accessed from either A2 or A20. There were no reviews but I rang the number and left a message. I also googled the name and came across a website for their farm shop. It seems the campsite is a new venture for the farm / shop with 15 pitches and choice of hook up or not. We've booked for the 19th and 20th April, when we come back from France and we are their first enquiry / booking. 

When we've been I'll do a review, but as London campsites are rare I thought i'd mention it now in case anyone is interested. I was told it was a 10 minute walk to Albany Park railway station, for trains to London,. but this involves a footpath. Bexley station is nearer by road.

We're off down to Rochester in the morning for 2 nights, then Dover to Calais on Weds evening.


Chris


Chris


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

now that will be helpful, thanks.

cabby


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Blimey, only a couple of miles from us and we didn't know it was there. Obviously too close to be of use to us but ideal to get into London for visitors as mentioned, and badly needed.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

The campsite man, Bill, rang me today and asked if we wanted hook-up or not. We were in van heading south with lots of motorway noise so we couldn't have much of a conversation. He did ask me though if we were members of the Camping and Caravanning Club, and I said 'Yes'. Perhaps this means the site is a CS, or perhaps a listed site.

We're at Rochester tonight, staying with friends, and we're all off to the new Turner Gallery in Margate tomorrow to see the Turner exhibition. Then to France on Wednesday.


Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Update*

We'll we stayed at Woollett Hall Farm CS as planned last Thursday and Friday. There was a caravan there when we arrived but Bill, the farmer said we were his first booking and presented us with a welcome pack of produce from his farm shop. Very welcome it was too as it consisted of milk, bananas, apples, grapes, eggs, apple juice, biscuits and asparagus.

The site was very convenient for us. We went out for a meal on the Thursday with my cousins who live a few miles away. On the Friday we walked to Albany Park station and caught a train to Waterloo East to visit my uncle in St Thomas's hospital. We'll certainly stay there again and will spend a bit more time exploring its immediate surroundings along the river Cray.

My review of Woollett Hall Farm CS is now in the MHF database.

Chris


----------



## kenthepub (Nov 6, 2010)

Just checked this site on London emission zone site and sadly it falls inside the LEZ


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Chris - a very handy spot. Now in my Little Black Book.  

I'd be very interested in seeing his farm produce in the fields - especially the bananas


----------

